# What am I doing to myself?



## Superbird (Jun 22, 2012)

So. I know there are a few people here who are good at this kind of thing, so here goes...

For a few years now, I've been able to do this thing where I close my eyes and sort of...look upwards [in the way that if I were to open my eyes I'd only be able to see a tiny bit] and then kind of...release it [while I do this my shoulders rise a tiny bit]... When I've done this, it feels like some kind of horomone was just released into my body, from a little bit inside that little indentation at the bottom of my head [in the back, somewhat even with my nose]. This chemical thing is somewhat cool and almost numbing, abd it even feeks cool when my surroundings are also cold. It seems to quickly spread throughout my back and then my entire body. 

Can someone tell me what this is?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a theory, which is either right, or completely wrong. It's a complete guess. 

Have you ever had a history of sinus issues? Under stress? Get a lot of headaches? Blows to the head?

It might be a pinched nerve, or irritation of the nerves in the back of your head. 

Usually numbness in the head isn't something to fuck around with.


----------

